# Good rep vet in Surrey Guildford Area???



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I need a second opinion from a vet about a beardie. Can anyone recommend a good vet near Guildford at all? 
Many thanks for any help.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are a few 

*Kelperland Veterinary Center *
Keperland House, Ascot Road
Touchen End
Berkshire
SL6 3LA

Tel: 01628 624935

*Strathmore Veterinary Clinic*
London Road
Andover
Hampshire
SP10 2PH

Tel: 01264 352323 

*Zoo & Aquatic Vet. Group*
Stoke Charity Rd
Kingsworthy
Winchester
SO23 7LS

Tel: 01962 883895


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Vicky - anymore anyone?


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Where abouts in guildford are you? Im guessing you're pretty near to me!!


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm near the town but will travel anywhere to get to a good vet


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah ha.

*Stocton Veterinary Centre*
Stocton Close
Woodbridge Rd
Guildford
Surrey GU1 1HR

01483 575155 (24 Hours) 
01483 561255 
Fax 01483 534674 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pet Doctors*
81 Epsom Road
Guildford
Surrey 
GU1 3PA

*Phone:* 01483 566 322
*Fax:* 01483 304317
*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Fab Vicky - thanks they've put me in touch with a rep specialist who's going to ring me shortly.:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, thats great


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Vicky - the vet Stocton's recommended was chuffin brilliant :2thumb:

Denbies View in Dorking - their rep specialist is just fab. She rushed in to see my dragon and I think he now stands a good chance of making it 
(Details in post in Lizard section)

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to you for helping me find a fab vet yesterday


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

No problem  glad everything went OK


----------



## Tomfoolery (Feb 24, 2010)

ooo I'm glad I read this thread. I didn't know Denbies had a rep specialist. They were fantastic with my pooch.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

You could do worse than CJ Hall in Barnes.


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

He's fine, he's now awake and running around like normal, was just REALLY enjoying his afternoon nap, bless him, really thought he was dead, wouldn't move even when I "poked" him


----------

